# I have 65 invites to Nabyn. WANT ONE?



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2012)

SO I have to 65 invites to Nabyn! What is Nabyn? http://www.nabyn.com/ That's Nabyn! A new and functional art site that lets YOU decide the look of your template and profile! No special membership required to make everything have that personal touch. http://kameloh.nabyn.com/ 

Also it's not n00b spammed like dA. Or have all the freaks in FA. (No porn!) And there's not too many ponies. 

But there's a few rules. You see, I'M responsible for anyone I invite. So if you turn out to be a humongous douche, I'M held accountable. What a crazy idea huh? Actually holding someone accountable if they invite someone who makes everyone miserable. Well, it certainly makes Nabyn a really awesome and tight knight place. Everything feels personal in this site right now, and it's pretty awesome. 

So I'm gonna let y'all request invites here. I'm willing to give out about 55 of these invites, and I want to save the rest just in case. 
But here's the rules for this whole process. Don't break them. 

1: If you ask for an invite and you don't get one, DON'T BITCH. It's my choice in the end who gets what, and you can't complain about not getting something for FREE. 
2: Ask ONCE and ONCE only. Be patient. 
2b: You ask by sending me a note with your email address. The invite will be sent there.
3: DON'T BITCH.
3: You MUST be an artist. Not a writer or a photographer or a singer. An artist who does art and comics and shit and... yeah. 
4: I will examine your gallery and journals and judge you-yes, judge you-based on your attitude and capacity for art improvement. If I think you're cool enough, you will get an invite. Otherwise, I'm sorry. I may just not feel comfortable getting you an invite, but you shouldn't take it personally. 
5:Ask. Once. Dont. Bitch. 
6: Be active! Once you get on, start posting or looking at other art. 

And most of all,
7: Make me proud. I'm putting a bit of trust in you, and if I chose you, it means something! Get in contact with me and lemme check out your gallery. We can be like, friends and shit. 

SO YEAH have at it. Invite yo friends and hurry before it's all gone!

~cc


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 5, 2012)

No pron? I won't have too much to post then :V

Also the first thing I saw was 2 (not very good) ponies. IT'S AN OMEN I TELL YOU.


----------



## BRN (Feb 5, 2012)

No pron? I won't have too much to see, then :V


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> No pron? I won't have too much to post then :V
> 
> Also the first thing I saw was 2 (not very good) ponies. IT'S AN OMEN I TELL YOU.





SIX said:


> No pron? I won't have too much to see, then :V



YOU ALL SUCK WHAT AM I GOING TO DO WITH 65 INVITES CMON :u


----------



## anghellic9 (Feb 5, 2012)

well I'm not an artist so I guess I'm out.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey, that looks pretty sweet, yo. c:
And the customizable thing part could come in hella handy for creating a backdrop feeling for art, too awesome!


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Hey, that looks pretty sweet, yo. c:
> And the customizable thing part could come in hella handy for creating a backdrop feeling for art, too awesome!



You want an inviiiite? c:


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd ask for an invite to be a member of this site but I'm not much of an artist.  Only have two, three scraps I have ever drawn that were passable as good, just never had a scanner to upload the art.


----------



## Flarei (Feb 5, 2012)

My art is lack luster. As was what I saw on the preview. (Le :U)

Amendment: My art is lack luster in my eyes. My avatar is an unfinished sketch I did.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 5, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> 1: If you ask for an invite and you don't get one, DON'T BITCH. It's my choice in the end who gets what, and you can't complain about not getting something for FREE.
> 2: Ask ONCE and ONCE only. Be patient.
> 2b: You ask by sending me a note with your email address. The invite will be sent there.
> 3: DON'T BITCH.
> ...



Serious fucking business.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2012)

OssumPawesome said:


> Serious fucking business.


dude


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 5, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> You want an inviiiite? c:



Fuuuuuhhhhk, I hate asking for things ;-;


...yes please. Want me to send you an offical-as-tits pm, or beg on my knees?


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

GOOD NEWS!  I messaged an FA member and told them about this thread!  ChillChell!


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 5, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> dude



RAAAWWWW SHUT UP


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

NOOOO COYOTE
NNNNOOOOO  YOURE OGNNA LET THE MURRY PURRY ONES IN


----------



## Cyril (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm not an artist that does arts, just music, so I probably wouldn't care too much even if I was a part of the site.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 5, 2012)

It looks interesting, shame I'm only just starting out, I guess anyone 'judging' me in that way isn't going to be too impressed, and it'll likely be a while before I have much of any interest.
Still, maybe some other time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd love one, but feel I'm too much of a noob, at least at the moment. ;-;


----------



## Bornes (Feb 5, 2012)

No photography? Lame.

But I can understand the appeal of an art community for only traditional/digital art. And I can respect that.
Good luck passing out those invites.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2012)

Clayton said:


> NOOOO COYOTE
> NNNNOOOOO  YOURE OGNNA LET THE MURRY PURRY ONES IN



NO I WON'T. I SWEAR. I PROMISE. ;~;



Kitutal said:


> It looks interesting, shame I'm only just starting out, I guess anyone 'judging' me in that way isn't going to be too impressed, and it'll likely be a while before I have much of any interest.
> Still, maybe some other time.



Suit yourself. 



Gibby said:


> I'd love one, but feel I'm too much of a noob, at least at the moment. ;-;



XD Awww Gibby your art is fine. Another cool thing about this site it that you don't feel so overwhelmed by anything yet. As I said, it's pretty tight knit. 



Bornes said:


> No photography? Lame.
> 
> But I can understand the appeal of an art community for only traditional/digital art. And I can respect that.
> Good luck passing out those invites.



Yeah, it's trying to focus on just one thing at a time. Kameloh (site owner) says he's gonna open it up eventually though to all walks of art! c:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG PLEASE PICK ME I WILL STROKE YOUR BALLS ;~;


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> OMG PLEASE PICK ME I WILL STROKE YOUR BALLS ;~;


I'd stroke his balls AND BJ for free... I'm desperate.  ;-;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like a good site. I'm not as much for an artist, and I still haven't got my drawings scanned so you can rule me out.


----------



## Bliss (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's my genuine arts.

Now let me in. >:C


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 5, 2012)

Thread seems like pure advertising to me.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 5, 2012)

Seeing as how I am not an artist, no reason for me to go over : /


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm busy enough as it is, with those art sites I've joined. 
But it looks quite interesting, and don't be discouraged if the invites start collecting dust. Some artists may prefer to wait until it goes live and advances from the Beta stage.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> OMG PLEASE PICK ME I WILL STROKE YOUR BALLS ;~;



NOTE ME YO EMAIL FOOL. NO TESTICLE MASSAGES REQUIRED.  c:



Vega said:


> I'd stroke his balls AND BJ for free... I'm desperate.  ;-;



Stay awaaaaay haha. 



Lizzie said:


> Here's my genuine arts.
> 
> Now let me in. >:C



XDD



Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Thread seems like pure advertising to me.



i don't know 65 artists HOW ELSE CAN I GIVE THEM AWAY. 



VoidBat said:


> I'm busy enough as it is, with those art sites I've joined.
> But it looks quite interesting, and don't be discouraged if the invites start collecting dust. Some artists may prefer to wait until it goes live and advances from the Beta stage.



I don't doubt it. But! I figured hell if I can get rid of them, awesome. If not, well no big loss.


----------



## Vega (Feb 5, 2012)

Did you mention these tickets to people you follow on FA or Deviant Art?


----------



## Neuron (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey so, I know I haven't really churned anything out since my promise of christmas gifts for everyone fell through, but I think part of it has been me feeling conflicted. I want to share my art and I want to start getting more professional about it, but on a place like FA, the porn is just overwhelming. There will be little to no attention for a wonderful artist who only does clean work (not saying I'm really all that good, but I've seen a great deal of clean artists just get ignored) so I think that this Nabyn thing is a pretty cool idea. Furaffinity is not a place I'd link someone to as an online portfolio and I've had to link my friends and family to photobucket so they can see my work because I don't want them to risk being exposed to some nasty shit, and I just really don't like using DA for anthro art because anthro artists are assumed to be porn mongering dog dick suckers.

I've been wanting a furry art site that is pretty much entirely clean for YEARS, is what I'm saying I guess. So I would appreciate an invite to try it out, but if not that's okay too. I understand that to even run a clean website like that you have to be incredibly selective. But, I do promise to work on some artwork this week as I have been meaning to improve upon a lot of things. It also looks like Nabyn would be a place to gather constructive critique on clean artwork and that people would give more of a shit about artistic improvement.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> A new and functional art site that lets YOU decide the look of your template and profile! No special membership required to make everything have that personal touch.



Where have I seen that before? Myspace? :V


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

coyote my purriend from another site wants to join. she's an admin on that site and won't cause any trouble
can she have an invite y/n


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 5, 2012)

Lacus said:


> All this.



Lacus hun just shush and gimme your email mkay? c: You're awesome. 



CerbrusNL said:


> Where have I seen that before? Myspace? :V



That site still exists?



Clayton said:


> coyote my purriend from another site wants to join. she's an admin on that site and won't cause any trouble
> can she have an invite y/n



Two things. Does she fit the above criteria for being an artist? And if so, then what is her email and FA profile? I'll shoot her an invite. C:


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Two things. Does she fit the above criteria for being an artist? And if so, then what is her email and FA profile? I'll shoot her an invite. C:



I have sent her a emssage telling her that only art is allowed. I believe she has a DA but I'm not sure what it is. when she notes me back ill let you know [i dont know if she's a furry]


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 7, 2012)

I like new and budding art sites. Throw me one if you want.

Art besides my furry shit (which is lacking quantity because it's furry shit):
http://vaelarsa.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 7, 2012)

Lacus said:


> Hey so, I know I haven't really churned anything out since my promise of christmas gifts for everyone fell through, but I think part of it has been me feeling conflicted. I want to share my art and I want to start getting more professional about it, but on a place like FA, the porn is just overwhelming. There will be little to no attention for a wonderful artist who only does clean work (not saying I'm really all that good, but I've seen a great deal of clean artists just get ignored) so I think that this Nabyn thing is a pretty cool idea. Furaffinity is not a place I'd link someone to as an online portfolio and I've had to link my friends and family to photobucket so they can see my work because I don't want them to risk being exposed to some nasty shit, and I just really don't like using DA for anthro art because anthro artists are assumed to be porn mongering dog dick suckers.
> 
> I've been wanting a furry art site that is pretty much entirely clean for YEARS, is what I'm saying I guess. So I would appreciate an invite to try it out, but if not that's okay too. I understand that to even run a clean website like that you have to be incredibly selective. But, I do promise to work on some artwork this week as I have been meaning to improve upon a lot of things. It also looks like Nabyn would be a place to gather constructive critique on clean artwork and that people would give more of a shit about artistic improvement.



NAbyn is great. I don't think I've seen a single porno submission [excluding art of a topless female character] and I haven't seen one murrypurry yiffyaff dogcock furry there yet. It's a lot more mature than FA.
Nabyn aint a furry site, it's an art site for all types of art [except photography and 3d stuff, duh] so nobody would be like "ew dude why you on a furry site"


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a troll thread CoyoteCaliente isn't it?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> This is a troll thread CoyoteCaliente isn't it?



No, because people actually did recieve Nabyn invites. Christ.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> No, because people actually did recieve Nabyn invites. Christ.



Even so i still find it hard to believe 65 invites. considering hearing from some people who have accounts there that it's quite slow to get invites. Not to mention a lot of talk about Nabyn.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 7, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Even so i still find it hard to believe 65 invites. considering hearing from some people who have accounts there that it's quite slow to get invites. Not to mention a lot of talk about Nabyn.



And I've heard of people get crazy numbers of invites all the time.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Gibby said:


> And I've heard of people get crazy numbers of invites all the time.



Then either those artists are very good there or something is seriously wrong with the invite system there.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 7, 2012)

you know what, these don't seem to be disappearing as quickly as I expected, if you want, I could help out and take one off your hands some time... Might be interesting, a place where I can post non-furry stuff too.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 7, 2012)

DERP I need to check this thread more often. 



Vaelarsa said:


> I like new and budding art sites. Throw me one if you want.
> 
> Art besides my furry shit (which is lacking quantity because it's furry shit):
> http://vaelarsa.deviantart.com/gallery/



Well hey you know the rules. Shoot me a note with your email. 




Clayton said:


> NAbyn is great. I don't think I've seen a single porno submission [excluding art of a topless female character] and I haven't seen one murrypurry yiffyaff dogcock furry there yet. It's a lot more mature than FA.
> Nabyn aint a furry site, it's an art site for all types of art [except photography and 3d stuff, duh] so nobody would be like "ew dude why you on a furry site"



Basically this. Nabyn has a really down to earth feel to it right now. It's awesome. c:



RTDragon said:


> This is a troll thread CoyoteCaliente isn't it?



Yes. I'm sending REAL invites to everyone. LE GASP. HOW NEFARIOUS. 



Gibby said:


> No, because people actually did recieve Nabyn invites. Christ.



Gibby you should give me your email so I can send you an invite. c:



RTDragon said:


> Even so i still find it hard to believe 65 invites. considering hearing from some people who have accounts there that it's quite slow to get invites. Not to mention a lot of talk about Nabyn.



http://i42.tinypic.com/kbvtzo.png



Gibby said:


> And I've heard of people get crazy numbers of invites all the time.



What happened was that I donated to the server. Kameloh opened donations a few weeks ago for the new server. I went and donated plasma a couple times, and used that money to donate to the server. About 65 bucks. (Hey, my drowsiness for art, HUZZAH)

Now I'm no expert, but it appears that the more one donated, the more invites one got. Not that Kameloh had mentioned this, But I can see his reasoning. Doing so would have made it seem like he was 'advertising' or 'selling' invites. So it was kind of a really smart move, imho, to surprise donators with some invites. 

So blah blah tl;dr I donated a lot, hence my large number of invites.



Kitutal said:


> you know what, these don't seem to be disappearing as quickly as I expected, if you want, I could help out and take one off your hands some time... Might be interesting, a place where I can post non-furry stuff too.



Shoot me an email and a link to a gallery that has more than one item in it. :3c


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 7, 2012)

Well thanks for the confirmation though still can't be too careful considering using things tend to be too good to be true.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 7, 2012)

ahhaha coyote, perhaps it would be a good idea to block out peoples emails

Also, Kitutal, invites are given by Kameloh.


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 7, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Well thanks for the confirmation though still can't be too careful considering using things tend to be too good to be true.



Ooookay then suit yourself. 



Clayton said:


> ahhaha coyote, perhaps it would be a good idea to block out peoples emails
> 
> Also, Kitutal, invites are given by Kameloh.



FIX'D http://i42.tinypic.com/kbvtzo.png


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 7, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Ooookay then suit yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> FIX'D http://i42.tinypic.com/kbvtzo.png



excellence


----------



## Keeroh (Feb 7, 2012)

After poking around a bit, this place looks nice and cozy. Can't wait till I get back from my classes to start hauling ass to flesh out the rest of the settings.  
(Thanks again for the invite. )


----------



## Cyril (Feb 7, 2012)

Well fine CC shoot me one I guess? I won't feel bad if the invites are likely to go unused anyways


----------



## Ilse (Feb 7, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> FIX'D http://i42.tinypic.com/kbvtzo.png



I SEE MEEEE. 

But also oh shit I should probably decorate my account/profile thing now... yep. I'm Faustus on there, brb time to creepily stalk FAFers on Nabyn âŠ™Ï‰âŠ™


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 7, 2012)

Punjab said:


> I SEE MEEEE.
> 
> But also oh shit I should probably decorate my account/profile thing now... yep. I'm Faustus on there, brb time to creepily stalk FAFers on Nabyn âŠ™Ï‰âŠ™



I wanna make my profile customized but im too lazy and idk how lmfao


----------



## Ilse (Feb 7, 2012)

Clayton said:


> I wanna make my profile customized but im too lazy and idk how lmfao



I want to 'this' this but FAF is being a dickbutt about it. But yeah yep, how I layout?? How I Nabyn??? durrr


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 7, 2012)

Clayton said:


> I wanna make my profile customized but im too lazy and idk how lmfao





Punjab said:


> I want to 'this' this but FAF is being a dickbutt about it. But yeah yep, how I layout?? How I Nabyn??? durrr



It isss a bit convoluted. First you go into your settings and then go to EDIT PROFILE TEMPLATES. Then you create one, give it a name, and then click on it. You can upload a banner from there, but as for backgrounds, you have to host them offsite and then link to it. From there you can change the color scheme of just about everything using HEX code colors. Just google some generators. Not too hard to find. :3c



Cyril said:


> Well fine CC shoot me one I guess? I won't feel bad if the invites are likely to go unused anyways



Sorry Cyril but I don't think Nabyn supports musical artists yet. ;~; Do you have some artwork in your gallery that I'm just missing?


----------



## Ilse (Feb 7, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> It isss a bit convoluted. First you go into your settings and then go to EDIT PROFILE TEMPLATES. Then you create one, give it a name, and then click on it. You can upload a banner from there, but as for backgrounds, you have to host them offsite and then link to it. From there you can change the color scheme of just about everything using HEX code colors. Just google some generators. Not too hard to find. :3c



Aahh thank you! Gonna fiddle with it some tomorrow, but for now, BED.

Aanndd... Nabyn is pretty awesome. Uploading art's a smooth and organized process and OH GOD I'm in love and seriously everyone jump CC's bones for an invite. Just sayin'. :B


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 7, 2012)

I didn't think it was too difficult to customize. Then again, I have tons of my favorite hex codes just sitting around and shit.

Oh, and:


			
				 Nabyn FAQ said:
			
		

> *#7. How do I create a profile template?*
> Follow these steps:
> a. goto your *settings* page and click on *edit profile templates*
> b. enter a name for your new template and click on *submit*
> ...


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 9, 2012)

Punjab said:


> Aahh thank you! Gonna fiddle with it some tomorrow, but for now, BED.
> 
> Aanndd... Nabyn is pretty awesome. Uploading art's a smooth and organized process and OH GOD I'm in love and seriously everyone jump CC's bones for an invite. Just sayin'. :B



NO NOT MY BONES
THOSE CAN BREAK


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 9, 2012)

Another art site, oh boy.
If you really want customization you should be running your own website.

I liked FurNation.com's old idea, free hosting space for furry artists.

Speaking of that, Might be a good idea to let a few artists host something on my VPS. I have 45 GB of space free and enough(2TB) if bandwidth available.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 9, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Shoot me an email and a link to a gallery that has more than one item in it. :3c



Can I have a few days to work on that, I'm at my parents place now, so things are difficult, I'm in the middle of drawing a set of three nice pictures, and have other stuff scattered around all over the place that will need organising, though ironicly most of my non-furry stuff is rather more 'mature' in content. That's more my earlier work, though, I am interested in moving away from such things for a bit, but could that still count towards my portfolio for now?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 10, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> And there's not too many ponies.



Fuck that I'm out.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 10, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I didn't think it was too difficult to customize. Then again, I have tons of my favorite hex codes just sitting around and shit.
> 
> Oh, and:



No I mean I know HOW but I dunno what colours and shit I want



Caroline Dax said:


> Another art site, oh boy.
> If you really want customization you should be running your own website.



Learn how to fucking read. Nabyn has customization


----------



## Ataraxis (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh, awesome! I've been keeping my eye out for invites for a while. If you've still got a few, I'd like one. I sent you a note with the details.


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 10, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Learn how to fucking read. Nabyn has customization


You can edit a template, I remember doing that on Myspace.
Customization should be running your own software, own gallery type. Personal website with little limits. Think Tripod or other hosts that gave you FTP access.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 10, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> You can edit a template, I remember doing that on Myspace.
> Customization should be running your own software, own gallery type. Personal website with little limits. Think Tripod or other hosts that gave you FTP access.



You just don't like anything, do you


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 10, 2012)

Clayton said:


> You just don't like anything, do you


I like a lot of things, just not mixes between myspace and FA/DA clone number 56.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 10, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> You can edit a template, I remember doing that on Myspace.
> Customization should be running your own software, own gallery type. Personal website with little limits. Think Tripod or other hosts that gave you FTP access.



Customisation is customisation.

A lot of users on Nabyn aren't gonna care about stuff like what you described, they just want it to be more straightforward.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 10, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> I like a lot of things, just not mixes between myspace and FA/DA clone number 56.


Ok well then perhaps hanging out in a thread for invites to the FA/DAclone is a bad idea, yes?


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 10, 2012)

Clayton said:


> No I mean I know HOW but I dunno what colours and shit I want



oooooooohhhh i getcha

clay's markings colors would be cute :0


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 10, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> Can I have a few days to work on that, I'm at my parents place now, so things are difficult, I'm in the middle of drawing a set of three nice pictures, and have other stuff scattered around all over the place that will need organising, though ironicly most of my non-furry stuff is rather more 'mature' in content. That's more my earlier work, though, I am interested in moving away from such things for a bit, but could that still count towards my portfolio for now?



Once you build up a gallery, let me know. These invites aren't going anywhere, and I'm saving a few anyhow.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 10, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Once you build up a gallery, let me know. These invites aren't going anywhere, and I'm saving a few anyhow.


Do I need to give you my e-mail or something? :/


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 10, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Do I need to give you my e-mail or something? :/



Well yeah there's that. But as I said above, Nabyn is strictly a visual art site at the moment--photography excluded. All I managed to find in you gallery was a good buncha music. Do you have an art gallery with art you've done? (or maybe I'm just missing it, haha)


----------



## Cyril (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh well yeah I don't draw sorry :/


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 10, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> oooooooohhhh i getcha
> 
> clay's markings colors would be cute :0



That's what my twitter BG is 
https://twitter.com/#!/Clayyola


----------



## RedSavage (Feb 11, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Oh well yeah I don't draw sorry :/



Sorry broski. :< Kameloh's got it written up in the TOS and everything. He says that'll change for sure once the site grows, but for not it's drawing artists only. :<

>:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 11, 2012)

Clayton said:


> No I mean I know HOW but I dunno what colours and shit I want


You could try fucking around on here:
http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes

I saw that linked on one of the "layout help" threads or something.
It even gives you all the hex codes of the colors shown if you click on a bar.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 11, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> You could try fucking around on here:
> http://www.colourlovers.com/palettes
> 
> I saw that linked on one of the "layout help" threads or something.
> It even gives you all the hex codes of the colors shown if you click on a bar.



thanks ill try it out


----------



## chompskey (Feb 13, 2012)

Have any more invites? I'd like to try the site out if you do! 

Edit: Oh, I suppose I should just send you a PM. Disregard this post, then!


----------



## Shushikitty (Feb 13, 2012)

I would very much like an invite here. 

I will have to send you a note when FA is back up. ~


----------



## obsceneoblivion (Feb 29, 2012)

I dont know if you still have any invites but i would love one my email is obsceneoblivion@hotmail.com
link to my gallery http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/obsceneoblivion/
Thank you very much


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 29, 2012)

I make music, does that count for artistry?

I'd be good


----------



## Jesie (Apr 14, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> I like a lot of things, just not mixes between myspace and FA/DA clone number 56.




Fuck that, I just want to get off the site that looks and acts like it's ran by a band of wild howler monkeys.

Any more invites? FA has left a bad taste in my mouth. A bad murry-purry taste...


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 14, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> But there's a few rules. You see, I'M responsible for anyone I invite. So if you turn out to be a humongous douche, I'M held accountable. What a crazy idea huh? Actually holding someone accountable if they invite someone who makes everyone miserable. Well, it certainly makes Nabyn a really awesome and tight knight place. Everything feels personal in this site right now, and it's pretty awesome.



And you're inviting people from FAF
Ha
ha
hahahaha

Also vote [1] Weasyl


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't understand it, so it's like DeviantArt + MySpace?
Sounds great :V


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh Nabyn, why must you torture me so. ;~; Please open up your registration. 




Xaerun said:


> Also vote [1] Weasyl



Still waiting for that place to open up, lol (Fall, too long  )


----------



## LouyieBlu (Apr 14, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> It looks interesting, shame I'm only just starting out, I guess anyone 'judging' me in that way isn't going to be too impressed, and it'll likely be a while before I have much of any interest.
> Still, maybe some other time.



Im in the same position. Just starting out, noob drawing, at least compared to the artistic genius out there. I am really trying to get better, but I know its gonna take a longgggg time.
But maybe, ill post some pieces that might be considered passable.
Cool site though, it looks really nice.
Edit: If I post stuff FA and you look at it, like it( lol) and then my question is anymore invites or alll out?

Im saying I would like to join, but have two problems, one need to post art FA, and two its nub art.
If I fix at least one of those, is it possible to get an invite?
This is me asking the one time.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 15, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Also vote [1] Weasyl



:3c



Dreaming said:


> Still waiting for that place to open up, lol (Fall, too long  )



We'd really really really like to have the site open up right now, but we're making sure we get everything coded in that we want to, have an adequate design for the site, get all the resources we need, as well as work out all the kinks so there's as few problems as possible when we open up the site.

In any case, it seems I erroneously put in "Fall 2012" in my signature, when I meant to put "August 2012". Sorry about the confusion. D:


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 15, 2012)

My sent-inbox isn't displaying if my note went through or not, so just in case: I'm interested in one of those invites, if you'll have me. C:
Links to my art can be found in my signature.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 15, 2012)

Xenke said:


> In any case, it seems I erroneously put in "Fall 2012" in my signature, when I meant to put "August 2012". Sorry about the confusion. D:


Ooh August! That's much sooner than I'd expected x_x Good luck on the coding, hopefully it'll turn out great.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Apr 15, 2012)

Well now, in the first two minutes of looking through that website (and without searching for it, only stumbling upon it), I have found a werewolf with a detailed sheath and balls, and well as a very poorly drawn blow-job scene. So no, this place is not devoid of porn, I'm sure it will eventually be full of it.

Also, my god there is a LOT of poorly drawn art and the whole concept is an awful concept. Making it up to the users to choose how their profile and galleries look like is a huge mistake. Already everyone's profile customization looks like shit.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 16, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Ooh August! That's much sooner than I'd expected x_x Good luck on the coding, hopefully it'll turn out great.



I certainly hope it should! I'm not doing any of the coding, so that's already a plus! (I am like the anti-Christcoder, I write code so bad it's unfixable :v)

And yea I feel really stupid about putting Fall down there... I blame it on my bitter hatred of August as a month. August, Y U so hot? >:C


----------

